# 2004 vs. 2003 Outbacks



## Out-Back-N (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm curious to know if anyone else was told that quality control problems that the Outback has had have been resolved with the manufacturing moving out of Oregon and back to Illinois for the 2004?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm sure every year is going to yield production improvements. Whether or not moving the production to another state is part of that is hard to quantify. As dealers log maintenance items and send those back to the factory, adjustments will be made to head off pervasive maintence issues...at least that is the hope!Same thing goes each year with cars.

During my walk-through, the dealer rep did say that nearly everything is "automated" or "automatic" on the 2004's. I have read posts from other forum members who own 2003's or older talking about, for example, switching the water heater from gas to electic. "First you go to the bunk bed, lift the cover, flip a switch on the tank, etc" On the 2004, it is "press the button on the wall for gas or electric (or both!)."

When the 2005's come out, there will be several improvements over the 2004s...and we'll all be wishing we had those improvements.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't think the Outbacks were ever made out of the Pendelton, Oregon Keystone factory. I think they've all been made in Indiana. I thought the Pendelton factory makes the Springdale camper.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The OUTBACK division is in Goshen, Indiana.

Here is the team that build them:
Outback Team Photo


----------



## Out-Back-N (Feb 9, 2004)

Interesting...I'll have to ask our sales rep when we pick up 2004 21RS on Sat. to clarify his statements.









Thanks Outbackers! 
Cheers! sunny


----------

